# Strava Cycling Kit : Who owns and why?



## pittcanna

Is this kit, just another free form of advertising platform that strava will get your money LOL?

If you wore strava kit would you be subjected to more ridicule?

Also who here actually owns the kit?

Fondo style?
Climber Style?
Premium?
Regular?


----------



## shermes

Stop seeking validation and approval from people, if you want it buy it. You've already given people who choose to ridicule others more than enough ammunition.


----------



## TricrossRich

I have 4 Strava Jerseys... 

I have the Yellow Strava Gran Fondo Jersey, Red Strava Gran Fondo Jersey, White/Red Merckx Jersey, and the Black Exclusive Jersey. I got the yellow first... for me it symbolizes many things... 1. My first long ride, to get the jersey. Myself and 2 other guys from my club did the ride together to complete the challenge. To me, the jersey represents the adventure that was that 80+ mile ride. I wanted the yellow one because it was TDF month and last year's TDF was the first one that I really WATCHED. The red one is similar to the yellow in that it symbolizes a big ride that I did with my friends. The Merckx jersey was all about the challenge. It meant riding EVERY single day for a month, getting at least 21 miles a day. That may seem easy for some, but for me, it was a challenge. It was actually a good nudge to push my training and riding further as fall and then winter set in... The black jersey i bought simple because I really liked the Cuore jerseys, how they fit and the black looks sweet.

For sure there will be people that hate on a Strava Jersey. There are a lot of people that don't "get" Strava. IMO, most of them are grumpy, curmudgeons. You'll hear them express similar dictate for disc brakes, wider tires, smart phones, etc.... Some of them will say stuff like, "If you want to race, pin on a number," because they're under the assumption that if you're keeping track of how fast you're going over certain sections of road then you're obviously just riding around with your head down, sprinting all the time. 
Personally, I think Strava is awesome.... the least of the reasons for it being awesome is the leaderboards. I love it for cataloging and tracking my own progress most of all. I use it as a diary of my riding. Logging my riding, keeps me accountable.

I agree with Shermes.... who gives a F**k what others will think, do what you want.


----------



## Mandeville

Strava's bibs and jersey's are a high quality especially for the price. Their clothing is the latest from the Swiss Company Cuore that supply the clothing for Team USA Cycling and certain other teams or high-end cycling clubs. 

I currently ride in their "Premium" style jersey and bibs*. The construction is no different than the "standard" bibs and shorts of Strava. The only difference is the styling and color. 

I will be receiving a standard Strava Jersey in the next day or so and a Strava Grand Fondo Jersey in about five to six weeks. 

*Strava Bib: It's the first bib I've owned. The only thing I can say with certainty about it other than who designs it is that it's WAY more comfortable than the various premium shorts I've used over the years. I have no doubt there are better and certainly higher priced bibs out there or for that matter "trendy" ones. But quality between bibs is a relative and to some extent a personal thing.


----------



## Pirx

Personally, I wouldn't want to be found dead in one of these. I don't care what others wear, however. Not sure if that's enough to disqualify me for the designation of an "ass****" that some other posters seem to enjoy throwing around.


----------



## 9W9W

Pirx said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to be found dead in one of these. I don't care what others wear, however. Not sure if that's enough to disqualify me for the designation of an "ass****" that some other posters seem to enjoy throwing around.


You're abrasive, but fair. TLG ran away with the ass**** designation last year and he hasn't been seen since.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Most people buy kits becaues they fit well, are comfortable, have high visibility on the road, are a good price, or are from a club/team they belong to or want to support.

I don't think wearing a strava kit would subject someone to ridicule. I've seen a few and never thought twice one way or the other about it. Wearing one or not because you couldn't choose for yourself and logged on the internet to have complete strangers decide for you would subject one to ridicule though. If you have a question about quality and fit let's hear it......if it's about fashion be a big boy and decide for yourself.


----------



## Mandeville

Jay Strongbow said:


> Most people buy kits becaues they fit well, are comfortable, have high visibility on the road, are a good price, or are from a club/team they belong to or want to support.
> 
> I don't think wearing a strava kit would subject someone to ridicule. I've seen a few and never thought twice one way or the other about it. Wearing one or not because you couldn't choose for yourself and logged on the internet to have complete strangers decide for you would subject one to ridicule though. If you have a question about quality and fit let's hear it......if it's about fashion be a big boy and decide for yourself.


Excellent and constructive post.


----------



## spdntrxi

I'm a premium member so obviously I like strava .. Own no jerseys or bibs but would not look down on anyone wearing them.,


----------



## pittcanna

I have cycling uniforms that would make some laugh so i dont care what people think LOL.

I have a yowapedal uniform
Captian America Uniform
Iron Man Uniform

So i get some stares LOL.


----------



## BikeLayne

Black shorts and a plain jersey with one or two colors..Voler makes good stuff and it's made in America so that is what I buy. I asked my wife if she would teach me how to sew so I could make my own jerseys and she said "no". Apparently she does not want me messing around with her machines. 

I like Strava but I do not want a Strava jersey or anything. It's just a program to upload stuff to.


----------



## spdntrxi

pittcanna said:


> I have cycling uniforms that would make some laugh so i dont care what people think LOL.
> 
> I have a yowapedal uniform
> Captian America Uniform
> Iron Man Uniform
> 
> So i get some stares LOL.


My wife is trying to talk me into this.


----------



## tvad

pittcanna said:


> I have cycling uniforms that would make some laugh *so i dont care what people think* LOL.


Don't care what people think? Your threads suggest the opposite.


----------



## Tschai

Some of you guys seem to care way too much about what pittcanna cares about. My god. His questions are just fine. And he is a big boy and doesn't blindly follow internet advice to achieve validation from others.


----------



## ghettocop

I own a bunch of them. Standard bibs, Climbing Challenge bibs, Fondo bibs, Premium Jersey, Two Fondo jerseys, and a climbing challenge jersey. I enjoy Strava and ride in an area where it is very popular, so I have not picked up on any ridicule. Lots of people wear Strava kit around here as their headquarters is nearby. That said, the quality is good. The sizing is accurate, and the chamois is above average for mid-priced bibs. I have been totally satisfied with Cuore stuff..........although made in China it has performed flawlessly and utilizes good materials. I prefer my Italian made stuff......Sportful/Capo/Giordana, but can find no fault with Cuore.


----------



## tlg

9W9W said:


> You're abrasive, but fair. TLG ran away with the ass**** designation last year and he hasn't been seen since.


Excuse me? WTF are you talking about? 
And I've been here the whole time.


----------



## HyperSprite

I've got the Premium and Merckx kits because my medium kits outgrew me and I needed smalls. 

My only issue with Strava kits is I live close enough to Strava that people ask me if I work there.


----------



## Oxtox

I'd wear their stuff, but $120 for a jersey is above my established max price limit.

but, the women's jersey on sale for $55 looks like a good deal.


----------



## wgscott

I bought this but haven't yet managed to wear it:


----------



## robdamanii

wgscott said:


> I bought this but haven't yet managed to wear it:


You must be 70% stoned to wear that.


----------



## NJBiker72

spdntrxi said:


> My wife is trying to talk me into this.


That is cool. I do not need another jersey but that is tempting.


----------



## NJBiker72

I like Strava. I am a premium member but have no interest in paying for their jersey or bibs. 

I have too many jerseys and probably too many shorts. Jerseys about 10. Shorts / bibs about the same in various condition. 4 bibs in good condition and what I buy now. 

I will buy for clubs or work. Or if I get a real deal on a bib. But that's it.


----------



## Guod

I wouldn't wear one.

Mostly because it's a prize for not really winning anything (and a prize you have to buy too). I'd rather spend the money on a nice plain jane kit than something that says I did a good job of riding my bike around. Not trying to sound snarky, but that's kinda the truth.

Sportful has been on my radar to give a try with. We currently use Hincapie and LG before that, but the Tinkov teams kits do look quite nice in terms of material and fit. Supposedly, the offerings available are identical in cut and fabric to the team stuff and it's quite reasonably priced.

If you want approval and respect, have a sensible kit that fits well and doesn't advertise anything other than your readiness to ride. Though, that goes out the window if you're on a local team with sponsors.... Then it needs to be loud and get the idea across that you're advertising period. ;D


----------



## Trek_5200

what a gimmick. You accomplish a goal and 'win' the right to purchase a jersey.


----------



## Oxtox

Guod said:


> If you want approval and respect, have a sensible kit that fits well and doesn't advertise anything other than your readiness to ride.


so, to obtain completely worthless 'approval and respect' from strangers, all one needs to do is purchase boring, generic non-logo kit?

maybe Nashbar would be willing to sponsor Team Plain Jane.


----------



## NJBiker72

Oxtox said:


> so, to obtain completely worthless 'approval and respect' from strangers, all one needs to do is purchase boring, generic non-logo kit?
> 
> maybe Nashbar would be willing to sponsor Team Plain Jane.


I wear lots of colorful jerseys with clubs and rides I have done but as for the rides the only one I ever bought was for my first century. Otherwise they were part of the admission or as a fundraising bonus on charity rides. 

Strava has not had anything that I am that proud of. Although, I do like the Giro challenge I completed today.


----------



## crash926

where can I get one of these?



spdntrxi said:


> My wife is trying to talk me into this.


----------



## spdntrxi

crash926 said:


> where can I get one of these?


amazon.com is your friend... it's 90 bucks which is why I have not pulled the trigger.


----------

